# Dash Kit?



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

What dash kits do you guys/gals recommend for an after market single DIN head unit? I am currently using the American International kit, but I am getting ready to replace my head unit so I thought maybe I would switch up the dash kit if something better is out there. I have to buy another dash kit anyway, a clip broke so my current one wiggles slightly. I really like how the AI kit matches the texture of the dash. If you have pics of the kit installed that would be super. Thanks a ton!


----------



## spice06 (Apr 3, 2007)

I ordered everything from Cruthfield , nobody local had it . They gave me the dash kit , harness adapter , antenna adapter , and the stock radio removal tool free when I ordered the radio


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the reply (I had given up hope). How does the Scosche kit fit in with the rest of the interior? The American International kit's texture matches that of the glove compartment, so it makes the car flow.


----------



## spice06 (Apr 3, 2007)

I really dont remember the brand that they gave me but i am sure that if you called their customer service they would tell you . I fit real nice and seemed to be a better quality than the ones that I have bought from best buy or circuit city for my other cars . Also when you install your radio dont forget about the antenna amp which is the solid blue wire in the stock harness . hook up the remote wire off your head unit to this


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I looked on their website and the only one I found was from Scosche. That's a good point about the antenna. The shop I had do my install didn't hook it up right (even AFTER I told them to make sure to). I had to take it back in and have them do it again. Right now, I have an Alpine deck with the AI dash kit. The deck has a really annoying rattle, and it looks like my dash kit broke a clip (there is a noticeable crack where there wasn't one before). I am getting a new deck under warranty, and I am either replacing the dash kit with a like one, or change to a different brand. I am also VERY tempted to go ahead and install some XM satellite radio, but this recent merger has got me nervous.

I might even try something crazy like sanding and painting to match the interior trim.


----------



## spice06 (Apr 3, 2007)

The kit they gave me fit real nice . better than I expected . The head unit fits nice and doesnt move . I installed the pioneer 5900 with the joy sitck and it dosent move . I put the top pioneer that Best buy had in my wifes truck with their dash kit and it doesnt fit as tight . The crutchfield dash kit matched up as good as the stock did


----------

